# Best Target for under $100



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Eyeballed this one today and it seemed solid.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/block-invasion-20-archery-target#repChildCatid=1143704

Feedback on this one or other suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Naw...get yourself a Yellowjacket bag target for normal practice and another Yellowjacket that will take broadheads.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a yellow jacket that is IMO worthless, yes it will stop a arrow BUT you could need pliers to pull them. I got one last yr for my X-bow, with a BH you will have 1" out the back and 2-3" on the front side. The ONLY way I can retrieve them is by taking BH off and using one with a field tip to shove out by centering the field point in the insert and shove back out. I'm looking for another brand
. Without a BH a corn sack STUFFED with wall-mart bags or polly will stop most....


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Spend the extra cash and get a rhinehart. U wont regret it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

